# Beta Blockers performance enhancement



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Has anyone heard of these? I was watchin a documentary and some musician took them they are supposed to not make you nervous. Do any mma fighters use these or will it not be suitible for mma? I was wondering if it can be used in a mma/grappling match.


----------



## tjk_82 (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend taking any type of drug you don't have to. I have pre-hypertension and the doctor mentioned beta blockers as an option. From what I have read beta blockers slow your heart rate and prevent it from beating as hard. This may help you if you have bad anxiety before a competition but if you use it for that you may become psychologically dependant and will have a very hard time without them. They have also been banned by the olympic committe, although I doubt MMA organizations test for them just yet. Unless you have high blood pressure or some other medical condition your better off not using them (just my 2 cents).


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

tjk_82 said:


> I wouldn't recommend taking any type of drug you don't have to. I have pre-hypertension and the doctor mentioned beta blockers as an option. From what I have read beta blockers slow your heart rate and prevent it from beating as hard. This may help you if you have bad anxiety before a competition but if you use it for that you may become psychologically dependant and will have a very hard time without them. They have also been banned by the olympic committe, although I doubt MMA organizations test for them just yet. Unless you have high blood pressure or some other medical condition your better off not using them (just my 2 cents).


Thanks for the info. Would using them during competitio have any serious negative side effects other than dependance?


----------



## tjk_82 (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't really heard of any negative effects other than that but you might want to do some more research on the net about it. To me it doesn't sound good to slow your heart down when your competing because your muscles need the blood flow. But don't take my word for it, do some research for yourself.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah that sounds right and I've done some research and found only people who compete in activities that are not too physical use them such as archery,shooting,music


----------

